# Mavic R-Sys



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

I'm thinking about buying the Mavic R-Sys wheelset 2008. This will be on my new 2008 Look 555 frame and I wanted some opinion on it & does anyone ever use these wheelset?


----------



## lawrence (May 17, 2005)

I've only demo these wheels. Great riding wheels, does a good job of absorbing the bumps and vibrations of the road but not the lightest wheels on the market. You buy them for the vibration absorption, I know of no other reason, but that's a big reason. A lot of money.


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

Is there a wheelset you would recommend?


----------



## yessl (Nov 1, 2005)

AnthonyL88 said:


> I'm thinking about buying the Mavic R-Sys wheelset 2008. This will be on my new 2008 Look 555 frame and I wanted some opinion on it & does anyone ever use these wheelset?


For what it's worth (you be the judge), they are possibly the worst performing wheel aerodynamically. Have a look at this chart:
<a href="https://accel11.mettre-put-idata.over-blog.com/0/02/72/10/Tests-Acheteur/base-de-donnees/TEST-aero-wheels.jpg">https://accel11.mettre-put-idata.over-blog.com/0/02/72/10/Tests-Acheteur/base-de-donnees/TEST-aero-wheels.jpg</a>

The original report is <a href="https://www.rouesartisanales.com/article-15505311.html">here</a>

They do look really good though...


----------



## texass4 (Oct 13, 2005)

Aerodynamics aside, I've heard nothing but poor reviews so far. I've heard from 3 separate people, totally unrelated, that something is fishy with the hubs. I can't recall exactly, but some little part has failed (exact same problem with each rider) causing the front hub to seize, nearly tossing the rider over the bars. Surely those are isolated incidents from a company with a reputation like Mavic, but it still doesn't give me a warm enough feeling to open my wallet to pay that high of a price for a new wheel set. 

That, coupled with the whole carbon "spoke" thing doesn't make me too comfortable. There's no breaking a spoke, and popping into the LBS for a quick fix...damaged wheels requiring CF spoke replacement must be sent back to Mavic. Not something I'm interested in unless I've got a support car trailing me on every ride.

As for recommendations? Easton makes some nice wheels. I even like Bontrager Race X Lites. What sort of riding to you intend on using them for? That will make all sorts of difference.


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

It would appear to be a good climbing wheel, relatively light and stiff, yet well damped for a nice ride. No weight limit and, a good warranty. Since most wind friction comes from the surface tension of the tire itself, and the fact that aerodynamics doesn't make a splash until you doing 20+ MPH, making a big deal about the aerodynamics of this wheel is mostly making much to do about nothing. Of course the same is true of other wheels out there also. Still, I would probably look hard at the Shimano 7850-24 wheel. Reviews have been uniformly excellent (see article referenced above) and, this appears to be a nicely engineered wheel. I like the Bontrager Race-X-Lites and Easton wheels too.


----------



## Rubber Lizard (May 10, 2007)

I'd consider Shimanos WH7850 or the Bontrager Race X-lights or easton ascents- all are superb wheels. Or have a dura-ace/open pro wheel built for you that will be just as light and just as good as any prebuilt, though not as sexy as a prebuilt.


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

If you buy the R-Sys just get the MP3 program for insurance, you're blowing 1000+ anyways right?

As for aerodynamics... that's really not relevant unless you're the TT type or solo road type with no drafting options. 

The chart if you look at it shows us EXACTLY what we expect from the wheels they're selling us! All the TT wheels are to the left and all the road wheels are to the right. Well duh! 

Also take into account that aero watt chart doesn't take into account acceleration, just aerodynamics... so if you're hitting hills... the numbers will be drastically different because of rolling weight.
________
Montana Dispensary


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

Thanks to everyone who replied to my question. I still haven't decided on what wheelset I want to buy. It's a difficult choice.


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

CleavesF said:


> As for aerodynamics... that's really not relevant unless you're the TT type or solo road type with no drafting options.


No. Besides, aero wheels are no longer just TT wheels, and most of them are plenty durable enough for every day use. 



CleavesF said:


> The chart if you look at it shows us EXACTLY what we expect from the wheels they're selling us! All the TT wheels are to the left and all the road wheels are to the right. Well duh!


Judging by the number of aero wheels I see on the road, uhm, aero wheels are road wheels. 



CleavesF said:


> Also take into account that aero watt chart doesn't take into account acceleration, just aerodynamics... so if you're hitting hills... the numbers will be drastically different because of rolling weight.


Not. Please don't start with the whole rotating mass thing. Moment of inertia for bicycle wheels is pitifully small, and the rate at which humans can accelerate bikes is uber small, too. Wheel mass and moment of inertia only *STARTS* to overtake aerodynamics as the dominant wheel parameters when the road grade gets to 8-10%. Besides, take a look at the aero sets around. Many of them are lighter than non-aero wheels. Reynolds Stratus DVs? Mine were 1248g. My current everyday wheels, which happen to be CF aero wheels, *ALMOST* weigh 900g, but, alas, they're a bit lighter than that.


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

texass4 said:


> Aerodynamics aside, I've heard nothing but poor reviews so far. I've heard from 3 separate people, totally unrelated, that something is fishy with the hubs. I can't recall exactly, but some little part has failed (exact same problem with each rider) causing the front hub to seize, nearly tossing the rider over the bars. Surely those are isolated incidents from a company with a reputation like Mavic, but it still doesn't give me a warm enough feeling to open my wallet to pay that high of a price for a new wheel set.


somehow, without a recall, I find this ridiculously hard to believe. 

3 separate people is huge in such a small population of people that own the wheels.

i don't think I knew that many Spinergy RevX wheels that blew up, and THAT had a recall.


----------



## Ligero (Oct 21, 2005)

Cruzer2424 said:


> somehow, without a recall, I find this ridiculously hard to believe.
> 
> 3 separate people is huge in such a small population of people that own the wheels.
> 
> i don't think I knew that many Spinergy RevX wheels that blew up, and THAT had a recall.


I will back him up on this. I know 2 guys that have had multiple spokes break on their R-Sys wheels. These are guys that I know personally and not guys that I was trying to sell wheels to.

I think the R-Sys wheel is interesting but there does seem to be some problems that they need to work out.


----------



## lawrence (May 17, 2005)

Which spokes were breaking, rear wheel?, carbon fiber or the Zircal spokes? If it's the rear, maybe it's the difference flex characteristics between the carbon and zircal? I'm very surprised because this wheel is so outside the norm I would have thought they would have had everyone testing them for thousands of miles, giving them to some of the teams they sponsor before they released them to the public. I know they recommend them for cyclocross.


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

I was looking at the MAVIC COSMIC CARBONE PREMIUM WHEELSET and it's $300 more than the Mavic R-Sys wheelset. I mean since the R-sys is $1000 already, is it worth spending $300 more on the MAVIC COSMIC CARBONE PREMIUM WHEELSET?


----------



## cmg (Oct 27, 2004)

look into ROLS d'Huez $615, 1478g http://www.rolwheels.com/2008-Wheels/ROL-DHuez.html or Nimble spiders $525 1351g http://www.nimble.net/


----------



## Forrest Root (Dec 22, 2006)

AnthonyL88 said:


> I was looking at the MAVIC COSMIC CARBONE PREMIUM WHEELSET and it's $300 more than the Mavic R-Sys wheelset. I mean since the R-sys is $1000 already, is it worth spending $300 more on the MAVIC COSMIC CARBONE PREMIUM WHEELSET?


Yes. The Carbones are very nice wheels.


----------



## doc47 (Oct 27, 2005)

I have 2 sets of Rolf Elan Aeros[1 black and 1 silver]. The wheels weigh less than 1300gms./set. I have an accumulated 10000 miles on these wheels without one problem. I think these wheels are absolutely first rate.


----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

A friend of mine has R-Sys wheels on a 08 Orbea. So far, no problems with broken spokes in 4 months of riding. He's no racer but we ride often and on some pretty broken up pavement. I think he weighs about 175.

What about the Rolf Vigor wheels? They are aero but also pretty light. They claim 1450 grams I think including skewers. I know some people don't like the paired spokes but I've also seen many good reviews of high mileage Rolf wheels without significant problems. I think they look cool too.


----------



## MaestroXC (Sep 15, 2005)

Rolfs are tough, but if you break a spoke somehow, you're screwed. The wheel will go waaay out of true. 

To the OP: in general, Mavic wheels are of good quality, but I find them to be overpriced. In your position, I would contact a local shop with a good wheelbuilder, or a reputable internet dealer, and purchase a pair of wheels with Dura Ace or Record hubs, with the rim and spokes of your choice, for a significant price break. You won't need an insurance plan, because spokes will be non-proprietary and will cost about fifty cents a piece.


----------



## texass4 (Oct 13, 2005)

Cruzer2424 said:


> somehow, without a recall, I find this ridiculously hard to believe.
> 
> 3 separate people is huge in such a small population of people that own the wheels.
> 
> i don't think I knew that many Spinergy RevX wheels that blew up, and THAT had a recall.


Two of them were LBS owners: one whom I've known and trusted for 20 years, the other with an impeccable reputation in the local cycling community, and the other is a friend who seems to buy/try all of the new toys first. 

...I'm just relaying what I've heard. They were all in as much disbelief in telling me as I was/you are at hearing it. Seems highly unlikely from a company like Mavic, but I have no real reason to doubt them. FWIW.


----------



## AnthonyL88 (Oct 9, 2007)

Someone recommended the Vuelta Corsa Carbon wheelset and said it's better than the MAVIC COSMIC CARBONE PREMIUM WHEELSET. Anybody ever try Vuelta wheelset?


----------



## Frankie13 (Feb 11, 2007)

I have the racing0 from fulcrum in red and did put 6000km on them last year and love them every bit.They are still true even riding lots of bad roads here in the texas hill country. The hubs are great and they just don't seam to stop spinning.Also they just look awsome as well and really turn heads.I will build me a pinarello prince in the next coming weeks and will put the new fulcrums racing0 in black and red on the bike.Here are some pics of the red ones.


----------



## NealH (May 2, 2004)

Nice looking bike. Are those Bontrager handlebars or FSA? I like the shape (reach and drop). I have similar ones now but, they don't have enough reach (Deda Supernatural).


----------



## Frankie13 (Feb 11, 2007)

These are FSA K-Wings carbon Bars


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)




----------



## BunnV (Sep 7, 2005)

nrspeed said:


>


Damn! Was there any explanation? Did the wheel just fail or did it break apart after a crash?


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

He hit a flexible plastic reflector. 

From cyclingnews- Karl Menzies (UniSA-Australian National Team) was confident at the start of today's opening Tour Down Under stage, but the day didn't end on a positive note for last year's runner-up. Menzies shattered his front wheel 20 kilometres from the end of the 129 kilometre stage after hitting a flexible white reflector post on the side of the course.

"We were just going up that hill around the back and everyone was fanned out, there was one guide post and everyone moved at the last second and I went straight into it," recalled the Tasmanian. "There was only one on that whole hill."

The accident required a mechanic to rebuild the bike, costing Menzies valuable minutes on general classification. It was a disappointing blow to the rider's goals, with Menzies hoping for a repeat of last year's general classification battle that saw him finish second by a narrow margin to Swiss rider Martin Elmiger.


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

time for a recall...


----------



## serious humour (Sep 29, 2007)

That photo does it for me. Better keep looking........


----------



## ashpelham (Jan 19, 2006)

Again, however....He DID hit an obstacle to cause the wheel to break. Under normal usage without wrecking into things, I don't see how it's an issue. Still, I would not be interested in wheels with carbon spokes. The bicycle wheel is a marvel of design and ingenuity: no need to fix what isn't broken YET.


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

ashpelham said:


> Again, however....He DID hit an obstacle to cause the wheel to break. Under normal usage without wrecking into things, I don't see how it's an issue.


Nah, i wouldn't call it a wreck. Besides, the impact wasn't enuff to taco the alu rim ! no way you'd have this failure on regular wheels w/ SS spokes... Look at the left spoke in the air, its obviously broken being shorter and pointy-ended. Fact is these stupid fat carbon spokes can't take that kinda sudden side load. Dumb design, faulty execution. Run far away. Mavic want $1000+ for this monstrosity?

normal use could pose a problem, crits?, potholes, tram lines... if that is how they respond to a flexy reflector, eeek.


----------



## MIN in PDX (Nov 29, 2007)

Is it just me or is the R-Sys a blatant ripoff of the time-honored wagon wheel?


----------



## wankski (Jul 24, 2005)

MIN in PDX said:


> Is it just me or is the R-Sys a blatant ripoff


not just you.


----------



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

I would think that the wheel is unsafe for RR because in the event of a crash as above, you have carbon spears pointing everywhere. Wouldn't be surprised if they aren't banned for such. Some can get real hurt with those.


----------



## Cruzer2424 (Feb 8, 2005)

nrspeed said:


>



holy crap. haha.


----------



## sgt_hedgehog (Jun 28, 2004)

nrspeed said:


>



i was definitely gonna post this pic...


----------



## rruff (Feb 28, 2006)

ergott said:


> I would think that the wheel is unsafe for RR because in the event of a crash as above, you have carbon spears pointing everywhere. Wouldn't be surprised if they aren't banned for such. Some can get real hurt with those.


I don't know exactly what the UCI protocol is on banning wheels, but considering how they create, enforce, and ignore rules on a whim, and how this is MAVIC we are talking about... I don't think they'll do anything. Maybe if someone gets impaled and dies...


----------



## roadboy (Apr 1, 2003)

I have already seen 2 sets with broken spokes on the front wheels, I know one of the riders and he said the spoke just popped while riding, although he was still able to ride the wheel home and it did hold up well minus one spoke. The other rider I dont know, but he brought the wheels into the shop to get our opinion after breaking a front spoke during a ride, by the time he rode home he had broken another front spoke and had to have his wife come get him about 5 miles from the house (this is his story). I have not heard any follow up on wether or not either of these guys got the wheels fixed yet. The one guy I know was pretty sure he was going back to his other wheelsets and getting rid of the Mavics. The only time in all my years in a shop that I have seen a problem with mavic wheels that was APPARENTLY not caused by a crash or rider misuse. 

And as a side note these wheels are horribly over priced, we have a set at the shop and I just dont see why they cost $1300 retail, since I built a lighter set of wheels that would have only retailed for about $700 

Just my .02c


----------



## Timmons (Jul 6, 2005)

I have demoed the R-Sys wheels from Competitive Cyclist. I wouldn't recommend them.

I was interested in them as well as I've ridden the Ksyrium line and do like them and Mavic is well reputed.

The wheels are light for climbing, however, I found them to be VERY rough on and hard on the rider, with no significant improvement in lateral stiffness (my priority in wheels as I'm 6'6" and 194 lbs).

These wheels made creaking noises when charged out of the saddle hard. I would not report them as aero wheels as they roll as slowly as my Topolinos' (high spoke count as well).

The other issue with the R-sys is the cornering is uneven. Left turns handle differently than right turns. I can only speculate that this is due to the difference in rear spoke materials.

I went into the R-sys with hope and excitement and was let down.

I have also ridden the following wheels on the same bike:
Mavic - Ksyrium SL
Topolino - C19
American Classic - Mag 300 (lightest yet, most mechanical problems)
Bontrager Race XLites
Zipp Team CSC

I too am still in the hunt for new wheels. Of the above the Zipp's are clearly the best overall wheel. I need to yet get to compare them to the Durace WH-6850 24mm carbon clinchers. Those are the two I'm down to.


----------



## s2ktaxi (Jul 11, 2006)

The Shimano 7850 25 Carbon Clinchers still require rim tape unlike the Scandium (tubeless) version. Anyone know how much the rim tape weigh? Will it negate the weight savings of the carbon version?


----------



## scone (Sep 11, 2006)

For what it's worth, an r-sys wheel exploded in a RR near Austin last weekend. Although it's doubtful that any other wheel would have survived, since the front wheel was sideways and skipping along at 35-40 mph. The spokes just buckled and the wheel broke apart... looked *exactly* like the one in the picture above.


----------



## rruff (Feb 28, 2006)

It looks to me like the there is a spoke coming out of the rear wheel in the first frame, and by the second and later frames the front has lost a bunch of spokes. It looks like this has happened *before* the rider went down. The series is here:
http://www.flickr.com/photos/dcmphotography/sets/72157603977693668/


----------

